# Edit



## Dentellière

Hola,

El botón Edit, en mi pantalla aparece solamente unos segundos después de escribir una respuesta. Si quiero corregir o agregar algo, debo hacerlo inmediatamente, porque de lo contrario, ya no tengo oportunidad. Y según la moderadora de mi foro debe aparecer por lo menos 24 horas.

Muchas gracias si alguien puede darme una solución 

¡Buenas tardes!


----------



## Rayines

Dentellière said:


> Hola,
> 
> El botón Edit, en mi pantalla aparece solamente unos segundos después de escribir una respuesta. Si quiero corregir o agregar algo, debo hacerlo inmediatamente, porque de lo contrario, ya no tengo oportunidad. Y según la moderadora de mi foro debe aparecer por lo menos 24 horas....................................


Sí, es así....durante 24 horas es posible editar los mensajes propios.


----------



## Dentellière

¡Gracias por contestarme Ines !

¿Qué crees que está pasando? me gustaría saber si le a pasado a alguna otra persona, y cómo se soluciona


----------



## belén

Hola:

No lo había oído nunca, qué extraño, efectivamente debería ser 24 horas.
¿Te pasa con todos los mensajes que publicas o con alguno en particular?

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## Dentellière

Gracias por contestar Belén

Me pasa siempre. Acabo de enterarme que dura 24 horas,
¡Jamás lo tuve tanto tiempo!     : (


----------



## Dentellière

Hola, buen día

Disculpen que insista con este tema, pero voy a comentar lo que acabo de hacer:

he participado en el hilo "Boule de chagrin" a las 2:34 .
A las 13:37 si mal no recuerdo (hora de mi país) 2:37 para el foro he entrado de nuevo para comprobar, y el botón EDIT  ya no estaba.

Es decir: El botón *está hasta que cierro la sesión*. *Una vez que salgo de WR, y vuelvo a entrar ....desaparece* ...

¡Gracias si se puede encontrar una solución!


----------



## Rayines

Dentellière said:


> Hola, buen día
> 
> Disculpen que insista con este tema, pero voy a comentar lo que acabo de hacer:
> 
> he participado en el hilo "Boule de chagrin" a las 2:34 .
> A las 13:37 si mal no recuerdo (hora de mi país) 2:37 para el foro he entrado de nuevo para comprobar, y el botón EDIT  ya no estaba.
> 
> Es decir: El botón *está hasta que cierro la sesión*. *Una vez que salgo de WR, y vuelvo a entrar ....desaparece* ...
> 
> ¡Gracias si se puede encontrar una solución!


Hola Dentellière: Te voy a hacer una pregunta tonta tonta, tan tonta que ni te la tendría que hacer: Cuando dices "vuelvo a entrar"...¿obviamente te registras de nuevo, no? (Yo acabo de probar con un mensaje mío, y el boton "edit" sigue allí).
¿Puedes detallar mejor cuánto tiempo pasó (no con el horario, sino en cantidad de horas o minutos)?


----------



## Dentellière

Hola Ines,

Si. Es como dices. Cuando digo "Entrar" significa "volver a registrarme" y tu pregunta no es nada tonta. -Más bien creo que yo me he expresado mal-

Entre el mensaje que respondo (con opción Edit)
y el momento en que ya no lo encuentro han pasado tres minutos...
en este caso. 

¡Gracias por contestarme Ines !


----------



## Mate

Dentellière said:


> Hola Ines,
> 
> Si. Es como dices. Cuando digo "Entrar" significa "volver a registrarme" y tu pregunta no es nada tonta. -Más bien creo que yo me he expresado mal-
> 
> Entre el mensaje que respondo (con opción Edit)
> y el momento en que ya no lo encuentro han pasado tres minutos...
> en este caso.
> 
> ¡Gracias por contestarme Ines !


O sea que si quieres editar tu mensaje de hoy, el mensaje anterior al que estoy citando, ¿ya no puedes hacerlo?


----------



## Dentellière

Así es Mateamargo.  Solamente han pasado unos minutos y ya no puedo hacerlo. El botón, no está.

Gracias por contestar : )


----------



## cubaMania

Quizá se ha estropeado tu cuenta en el sistema de vBulletin.
Sugiero una prueba: crear una nueva cuenta con otro nombre.  Si la nueva cuenta funciona, entonces el problema no está con tu ordenador, tu buscador, o tu conección, sino al otro lado donde solamente Mike Kellogg lo puede reparar o arreglar.  (Imagino que querrías conservar tu cuenta con toda la historia que tienes.)


----------



## Dentellière

Te agradezco la idea.

Quisiera conservar mi cuenta, ...por dos razones... 
Porque soy una admiradora de Vermeer, y La Dentellière es una de sus pinturas
y también porque en la red uno "teje" encajes de palabras = la "Toile " 

gracias por la sugerencia


----------



## cubaMania

Claro, pero nada te impide de crear otra cuenta para hacer prueba de dónde radica el problema.


----------



## Dentellière

Si, si, por supuesto que voy a intentarlo. ¡Gracias!


----------



## fsabroso

cubaMania said:


> Claro, pero nada te impide de crear otra cuenta para hacer prueba de dónde radica el problema.


El foro no permite dos cuentas para un mismo usuario.



Dentellière said:


> Si, si, por supuesto que voy a intentarlo. ¡Gracias!


Te agradeceremos consultar con Mike kellog (usar "contact us" all final de la pagina) antes de abrir una segunda cuenta.

fsabroso
Mod.


----------



## Dentellière

Gracias, ¡Que alivio!  he intentado abrir una nueva cuenta pero como no aceptaba mi e-mail address la he mandado a una que ....estaba cerrada(por falta de uso : (

Espero poder contactarme con Mike y mil perdones.


----------



## fsabroso

Dentellière said:


> Gracias, ¡Que alivio!  he intentado abrir una nueva cuenta pero como no aceptaba mi e-mail address la he mandado a una que ....estaba cerrada(por falta de uso : (
> 
> Espero poder contactarme con Mike y mil perdones.


Veo que pudiste editar tu mensaje.
"_Last edited by Dentellière; Today at 12:29 PM. 					 					 						Reason: Pedir disculpas por abrir otra cuenta 					 				_"

Espera e intentalo otras veces, hasta ver hasta cuando tienes para editar tu mensaje.


----------



## Dentellière

Si. No sé si habrás leído los post anteriores. El botón "está" mientras tengo la sesión abierta. Pero si la cierro por unos minutos para no tener tantas ventanas abiertas (entre diccionarios y buscadores) y la vuelvo a abrir, ya ha desaparecido.

Este es el caso. En este momento, no podría editar el post anterior (que mandé hace unos minutos. 7:27)

Gracias por contestar


----------



## Dentellière

Por ejemplo, para agregar este comentario, tuve que iniciar este. Porque había cerrado la sesión, con la imposibilidad de editar último correo.


----------



## Rayines

Dentellière said:


> Si. No sé si habrás leído los post anteriores. El botón "está" mientras tengo la sesión abierta. Pero si la cierro por unos minutos para no tener tantas ventanas abiertas (entre diccionarios y buscadores) y la vuelvo a abrir, ya ha desaparecido.
> 
> Este es el caso. En este momento, no podría editar el post anterior (que mandé hace unos minutos. 7:27)
> 
> Gracias por contestar


Pero Dentellière: otra pregunta tal vez también tonta: ¿porqué cierras la sesión y no sólo la ventana en la que estás trabajando?, si al ingresar tildas al lado del nombre (En español dice "iniciar sesión automáticamente", creo que en inglés es algo como "remember me", en francés: "se souvenir de moi?"), no tienes por qué reiniciar sesión cada vez que vuelves al foro.
Tal vez tú ya lo sabes, e igualmente te pasa lo que dices.
(Bueno, ¡pero era un intento....!).


----------



## mkellogg

Hola Dentellière,

Quiero hacer unas pruebas a ver si puedo encontrar el razón.  Me puedes contar cuanto tiempo queda el botón "edit".  ¿Son cuatro minutos?  Hay un limite de editar el titulo de cuatro minutos.  Puede ser que esta relacionado.

¿Estas usando el "Default Style"?  Se puede ver al fondo de la página.

También, es mejor intentar con otro ordenador, a ver si te pasa igual.

Saludos,
Mike


----------



## Dentellière

Hola Mike, gracias por contestarme.

1) Si, estoy usando el Default Style.  
2) No sé en realidad si son 4 minutos, tendría que enviar un post para poder contestarte. En cuanto lo haga, cronometraré el tiempo
3) Mañana voy a intentarlo con otro ordenador.

Te agradezco.


----------



## Dentellière

Ya puedo contestarte (gracias chocolate) 
El botón desaparece en cuanto cierro la sesión. No llega a 4  minutos.
Incluso podría decir que pueden ser unos segundos.


- Inés, tengo que cerrar la sesión cuando salgo de casa o cuando apago el ordenador... y muchas veces  a uno se le ocurren traducciones después de algunas horas...
Gracias por tus consejos!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Dentellière:

¿Sabes que no tienes obligación de cerrar la sesión cuando quieres apagar tu ordenador? Puedes pedir cuando te registas que el ordenador guarde en memoria tus datos de registro ("recordarme", o algo parecido). Luego cuando te vas de WR, basta con darle a la cruz de cierre de la página, arriba, como para cualquier pagina web que quieres cerrar.

Al encender de nuevo tu ordenador, ya entras sin tener que registrarte otra vez en las páginas del foro cuando pides entrar en WR.

¿Puedes comprobar si así sigue desapareciendo tu posibilidad de EDIT?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Dentellière

Gracias Gévy.

Acabo de registrarme "guardandome" en _Remember me_
Enseguida les comunico el resultado
...
...




Voilà !!  No solamente continúa estando el botón _Edit_ en este post, sino que apareció "mágicamente" en dos correos que contesté a primera hora de la mañana -y que no estaban antes de esta acción--
Inés también lo había sugerido. Y aunque nunca me gustó que el ordenador guardara mis códigos y claves para proteger mi privacidad ,  voy a resignarla en favor de mi Edit.
Parecería ser entonces -esto lo decidirá Mike- que el sistema no reconoce el re-loging o algo así para la ocasión de la Edición

Han sido muy gentiles ¡¡Gracias a todos !!


----------



## Mate

Tal vez no sea necesario que le pidas al programa que estás usando para navegar que guarde tus datos si no lo deseas o consideras que eso no es seguro.

Yo creo que no veías el botón "Edit" porque estabas _"_deslogueada", nada más. 

El sistema te "desloguea" en forma automática al cabo de media hora de no uso.

Entiéndase por no uso el hecho de no cambiar de foro, no escribir, etc. 
Si recorres una página entera de arriba abajo leyendo pero sin escribir, eso no es registrado como uso y el sistema te desconecta, por lo que puedes leer pero no participar.

Si te tomas media hora o más haciendo eso (leyendo o no haciendo nada), el sistema considera que no estás "logueada" y cuando pulsas "refresh" tienes que introducir tus datos nuevamente.

Sea por esto o por otro motivo, me alegro de que tu problema se haya resuelto.


----------



## ivanovic77

Ya me imagino lo que te ha pasado:

Cuando ponías tu nick y tu contraseña para loguearte (Log In), en vez de pulsar intro o hacer click en el botón _Log In_, hacías click en el enlace "Registrar" que hay justo debajo. ¿Puede ser? Claro, entonces no te llegabas a loguear. Para que te deje editar, tiene que aparecer en la parte superior derecha de la pantalla un recuadro con el "*Welcome*, *Dentellière*" y el enlace a tus mensajes privados. Cuando no te aparecía el botón editar, seguramente en vez de ese recuadro te aparecían las dos casillas de usuario y contraseña, porque no estabas logueada.

Esta hipótesis explicaría tu confusión "registrar/loguear".


----------



## Dentellière

Hola, 

Nada de eso.  A ver si me explico bien:  no me logueaba al "entrar" en WR sino al presionar "Reply"  -cuando el sistema pide el nombre de usuario y la contraseña- para contestar un post.

Espero se entienda...


----------



## ivanovic77

Entonces, ¿para loguearte siempre tenías que presionar "Reply" aunque no quisieras responder en ningún hilo? 

Quiero decir, si tú escribes un post, te vas a comprar el pan, y cuando vuelves pretendes editarlo pero ya no estás logueada porque ha expirado la sesión, ¿qué hacías para intentar editarlo? ¿Presionar "Reply" en cualquier hilo al azar y luego buscar el post que pretendías editar?


----------



## mkellogg

Ah, parece que estas "logged out" cuando empiezas una sesión.  Si tienes que dar tu contraseña cada vez que presionas Reply, esto tiene que ser el problema.


----------



## Dentellière

Nada de eso. No es necesario estar logueado para navegar en el sitio. 

Solamente si había otra pregunta para contestar presionaba Reply

Editar no existía para mi ("después de ir a la panadería")


----------



## Mate

De ahí la famosa frase en francés que todos debemos aprender desde pequeños, aunque sea la única cosa que sepamos en francés: _Je ne comprends pas _(yo no compro pan)


----------



## Rayines

Dentellière said:


> ............................Y aunque nunca me gustó que el ordenador guardara mis códigos y claves para proteger mi privacidad ,  voy a resignarla en favor de mi Edit.
> .......................................................


No creas, raramente otro miembro de la familia está también tan loco como para participar en WR (LOL) .



Mateamargo said:


> El sistema te "desloguea" en forma automática al cabo de media hora de no uso.
> 
> Entiéndase por no uso el hecho de no cambiar de foro, no escribir, etc.
> Si recorres una página entera de arriba abajo leyendo pero sin escribir, eso no es registrado como uso y el sistema te desconecta, por lo que puedes leer pero no participar.
> 
> Si te tomas media hora o más haciendo eso (leyendo o no haciendo nada), el sistema considera que no estás "logueada" y cuando pulsas "refresh" tienes que introducir tus datos nuevamente.


Mate: A mí el sistema no me desloguea jamás, así apague mi computadora (¿será que los gané por cansancio?). Besos .


----------



## fsabroso

Rayines said:


> Mate: A mí el sistema no me desloguea jamás, así apague mi computadora (¿será que los gané por cansancio?). Besos .


Eso pasa porque tu computador no esta configurado para borrar la los cookies al cerrar el navegador.

En otros casos, uno puede programar (settings) el navegador (IExplorer, FireFox) para que al cerrar el navegador (Browser) borré todos los archivos temporales, cookies, memoria caché, browing history, etc. para algunos es incomodo, ya que debe log-in/out en todas sus cuentas (email, banco, WR, facebook, etc.) pero vale la pena si el computador es compartido.


Saludos.


----------



## Rayines

fsabroso said:


> Eso pasa porque tu computador no esta configurado para borrar la los cookies al cerrar el navegador.
> 
> En otros casos, uno puede programar (settings) el navegador (IExplorer, FireFox) para que al cerrar el navegador (Browser) borré todos los archivos temporales, cookies, memoria caché, browing history, etc. para algunos es incomodo, ya que debe log-in/out en todas sus cuentas (email, banco, WR, facebook, etc.) pero vale la pena si el computador es compartido.
> 
> 
> Saludos.


Tienes toda la razón .


----------

